# what camera are you using?



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I am also looking. Does anyone use the rebel xt? I am looking for a camera in that budget range. Thanks
jB


----------



## Pearljam11 (Sep 23, 2004)

I use a kodak dx6490 , Its pretty good all around, but it could be better for aquarium pictures . . . I would definatly recomend you get one with a manual focus option.. although I have seen some amazing pictures taken with the non-manual version ( the one I have )


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

John - based on some suggestions from people on this board, and an agreement by a prof photographer friend of mine, I picked up a Canon Powershot A95 at Christmas. And I've been thrilled. Find one of my threads and look at the pics. They aren't unbelievable, but they're pretty good IMO. And you can probably get one for a lot less than $300.

The A95 (and all Canon's I think) is not the most straightforward in learning how to use. And it's a bit heavy. But the really, really great thing about it is the number of pic you keep. With other digitals I've had in the past, I'd trash a lot of shots. And I'd be often disappointed when, after taking some shots of some special occasion, they'd all pretty much be lame for some reason or another. With the A95, it's the other way around. It is the rare shot that I don't like, and usually it's entirely my own fault.

It's worth a look. Do a search on Canon in this forum. I think you'll find a good bit. Good luck.


----------



## john b. (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion, Scolley. I'm going to do some research on the Cannon A95, sounds pretty good.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2005)

Last year I picked up a FujiFilm FinePix 6900Zoom with all the lens and filters. Extra memory cards and batteries plus camera bag for just under $400 but its just a 3.1meg pixels. It has worked out great for me. I used it last year to take wedding pictures for my daughter's wedding. Now you should be able to get some 4-5 meg pixels camera's for $300. If I had it to do over I would get a Canon or Nikon. Not because I am not happy with my FinePix. You want a camera that will take lens and has a high optical zoom with manual setting as well as auto. You can get some good deals on ebay but be careful. That is where I bought mine.

Hawk


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Pretty much all the pictures on my site were taken with a Canon Powershot S400. I have it mainly for its size as I've found that, as I've gotten older, I like to carry less stuff on me when I take the family out and about. I figure it takes about 5 exposures to get one usable picture...mainly due to focus being hard to determine using the LCD.

Lately I've been looking at getting a Nikon D70 since I already have a bunch of Nikon lenses for my 35mm camera, but the discretionary budget for that purchase was reapproriated for the dosing pumps I ordered last week.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2005)

bharada, 
I fine it all most impossible to use the LCD viewfinder at my age now. That is why I liked the FinPix. It has a TTL viewfinder also. I have a FinePix 2800zoom I use for the quick snap shots. I would highly recommend getting a camera with TTL viewfinder. OH! TTL ( thru the lens )

Hawk


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> bharada,
> I fine it all most impossible to use the LCD viewfinder at my age now. That is why I liked the FinPix. It has a TTL viewfinder also. I have a FinePix 2800zoom I use for the quick snap shots. I would highly recommend getting a camera with TTL viewfinder. OH! TTL ( thru the lens )
> 
> Hawk


It sounds like we have comparable eyes, then. :icon_lol: I'm ashamed to admit how many "great" pictures I thought I took looking at the LCD only to see that focus was totally hosed once I uploaded the pic to the PC.

I've used a Nikon D1 (their 1st gen DSLR) to snap some tank pics, but the problem there is that I don't have a macro lens (or macro ring set). So while I can focus better using the viewfinder, I can't take decent closeups.


----------



## andyg (Oct 9, 2004)

Bought a Canon S1IS last fall. So far I'm really happy with it. The only disavantage is the inability to use an off camera flash. I tried placing a folded tissue in front of the flash to soften and diffuse the onboard unit. So far I've gotten mixed results but nothing that I'm real happy with.
Recommendation: Make sure you get one with the hotshoe.
Andy


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I have used an olympus point and shoot with built in zoom. If you are on a budjet, you can get away with the older and less megapixel cameras for just about everything you will want to do when you start taking pics of your tank, I think my camera is 2.8 and it shoots fine, let someone else buy the latest and greatest and you can get in nice and cheap, find out how much you like it and then get the camera that has the functions that are important to you. 

Also check out this link, http://www.greenstouch.com/various/aquarium_photography.pdf It has a lot of tips that I found helpful


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I like Canon cameras. I use a few but mostly my trusty G3, good quality in a fairly compact size. Most of the out-of-focus pictures can be avoided if you give the AF some time to adjust. They are much slower in digital P&S compared to 35mm cameras, so just pointing and pushing the shutter will reduce chances for success.



andyg said:


> Bought a Canon S1IS last fall. So far I'm really happy with it. The only disavantage is the inability to use an off camera flash. I tried placing a folded tissue in front of the flash to soften and diffuse the onboard unit. So far I've gotten mixed results but nothing that I'm real happy with.
> Recommendation: Make sure you get one with the hotshoe.
> Andy


I agree, a hotshoe is a nice thing to have. 

But here are two more things you can try. For regular indoor shots, attach a piece of white plastic underneath the flash, pointing up in a 45deg angle. This will direct most of the flash light towards the ceiling, where it is nicely diffused. Assuming your ceiling is white, not pink or such. 

Second, for macro shots, you can use a white plastic softdrink container, cut a hole in the bottom that fits your lens, and attach it. Then, use some more white plastic to direct the flashlight towards the cup. It works pretty much like one of those overpriced ring flashes, great for closeups of stuff, not so great for aquariums because it's tough to get rid of reflections.


----------

